# تهنئة



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم
عيدكم مبارك ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير  ..

سؤال .
في اللهجة العراقية - وفي لهجات أخرى على ما أظن -  نجد من الشائع استخدام كلمة (مبروك) بدل (مبارك) ، 
فهل لهذا الاستخدام وجه صحيح ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وكل عام وأنت أيضا بخير.
إنها خاطئة بالتأكيد لأن مبروك على صيغة اسم المفعول من الفعل المجرّد بَرَكَ، في حين أن المقصود هو اسم المفعول من الفعل الرباعي بارك والصحيح قول مبارك


----------



## Mejeed

بارك الله فيكم ولكم ،
ومبارك علمكم وعمركم .


----------



## barkoosh

في المقابل، انظر هنا


----------



## Mejeed

أرجح ما قاله الأولون عند الاختلاف ، فهم أعرف من المتأخرين ، ولا أرى أن "بركة" تستلزم أن تكون مشتقة من الجذر الثلاثي "برك" ، فليس كل ما كان على وزن "فعلة" يستلزم أن يكون مشتقا من فعل ثلاثي .
والله العالم .


----------



## Mahaodeh

بركة بالفعل من الجذر ب ر ك. أظن أنك تقصد الفعل الثلاثي، لا الجذر. إن كان هذا قصدك فأنا اتفق معك، مصدر بَرَكَ هو بَرْك وليس بَرَكة. لا أدري إن كانت بركة مصدر بمعنى أنها تحمل معنى الفعل، ربما كانت اسما فقط
أما الجذر، فكل الكلمات المذكورة مشتقة من نفس الجذر


----------



## Mejeed

نعم ، طبعا صحيح .. كل الكلمات المذكورة مشتقة من نفس الجذر ، 
وقع الخلط مني غفلة .. شكرا لحسن التنبيه .


----------

